# Does anyone can bullheads?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Lately I've been thinking of trying my hand at canning again.

I'm planning on canning suckers so they come out tasting like salmon and thought maybe canned bullheads might be a good addition to my diet too.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Use the bullhead as bait to catch Flathead and blues.... then can them..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I used to can them just like carp and suckers. Came out good and made sandwich spread a lot with them.

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks. I know of a spot in a stream between a rice bed and a lake that sometimes has huge schools of 4" bullheads in shallow water. If I find them schooled up I should be able to dip net a limit pretty fast. I think the limit is 100 per day. I'll check to see if I can use a short minnow seine.

If I miss the sucker run with our May 1st opener I should be able to snorkel spear enough later but the water temp will be warmer and I expect them to be mushier.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Michigan has no limit on bull heads. We catch a lot in the beaver pounds.

We also bow hunt carp and suckers.

 Al


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Just remember that the game warden has to be able to check your catch and ascertain that you are not over the limit. Hate to have to open all those jars to keep from going to jail.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Were the suckers and carp taken from summer temperature water?


alleyyooper said:


> I used to can them just like carp and suckers. Came out good and made sandwich spread a lot with them.
> 
> Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Nimrod said:


> Just remember that the game warden has to be able to check your catch and ascertain that you are not over the limit. Hate to have to open all those jars to keep from going to jail.


I think that once they are processed it no longer matters.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Number one* they need a reason to be coming into your home to check what is in any jars here in Michigan. It is called reasonable cause.

Yes we bow hunt carp and suckers in the summer, mostly from small streams we can wade. But I always get a lot of carp in July out of Big Bay DeNoc.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Carp I can see Canning but Suckers are just tooooo goooooood Fried. If I catch anything my wife would prefer it be a Sucker, best eating fish there is.

Bullheads we always just fried them up whole. They are easy to clean but Can them just like Carp.



big rockpile


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Are they mushy if canned during the summer?

I agree that suckers are great fried when caught in the spring and the water is cold but they do have a lot of bones.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

fishhead said:


> Are they mushy if canned during the summer?
> 
> I agree that suckers are great fried when caught in the spring and the water is cold but they do have a lot of bones.


We always Scale, Fillet, Score and mix up Corn Meal, Salt and Pepper, make sure the mix is between each Score and Deep Fry. Never have a Bone. I shouldn't say never but very seldom have a bone.

Here we get Suckers year round and even have Large Festivals, fried Suckers the Main Course. Guys will be on the river, middle of the night, temperatures around zero, gigging Suckers. 

http://extension.missouri.edu/news/DisplayStory.aspx?N=1309

big rockpile


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I wish we could spear at night but too many people spear gamefish.

How far apart do you score the meat and how deep?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Some times we got more than we could eat in one meal., No reason to throw them back or quit having fun so we freeze or can them.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

fishhead said:


> I wish we could spear at night but too many people spear gamefish.
> 
> How far apart do you score the meat and how deep?


Ok leave the Skin on after Scaling, score 1/8-1/4 Inch just what your comfortable with from inside to the Skin. Skin holds the meat together.

Mix up just Corn Meal Salt and Pepper. Don't mix in Flour, won't fry up as good.

big rockpile


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks.

How far apart do you make the scores?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

1/8-1/4 inch.

big rockpile


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks. I'm glad that I asked because I would have made the scores 1" apart.


----------

